# drying and curing/potency??



## shuggy4105 (Jun 11, 2007)

does the drying and curing have any bearing on potency?:smoke1: :smoke1:


----------



## Firepower (Jun 11, 2007)

i had the same questuion a while back and elephant man answered it best with this sticky.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11352.

so basic answer, yes it can make somewhat of a difference.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 11, 2007)

great link dude, cheers


----------

